# Are any of the Olympic visitors' horses entered at Burghley?



## Orangehorse (13 August 2012)

Just wondered if any of the competitors who brought horses over for the Olympics were planning to stay on to do Burghley or any other UK events?


----------



## flashmans (13 August 2012)

Here are the accepted entries 
http://www.bdwp.co.uk/cgi-bin/3d.pl?fn=bur12.csv&page=ioe&sct=C


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 August 2012)

The Burghley after Athens saw a lot more overseas horses than usual - easy for them to stay for a couple more weeks


----------



## teapot (13 August 2012)

Tbh, a lot of those are based in the UK anyway - be interested to see how the US get on


----------



## tonkatoy (13 August 2012)

GV Billy Elliot was flown out of Melbourne as a travelling reserve for Australia!


----------



## teapot (13 August 2012)

Oh yeah, the likes of Megan Jones, the French and the US arn't based here, most of the others are


----------

